# place to get my fish smoked?



## pleasants9 (Feb 4, 2012)

I went out fishing the other day and got a good bit of fish. I would like to get the mackeral and maybe some of the amberjack smoked but I dont have a smoker and will soon be moving so I dont wanna buy one at the moment. Does anyone know of any places that will smoke fish for you?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Your location might help. If you are new to Crestview ill smoke it for you depending on amount.


----------



## pleasants9 (Feb 4, 2012)

good point sorry, I am located in pensacola but transit to milton for work


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

pleasants9 said:


> good point sorry, I am located in pensacola but transit to milton for work


I have one you can borrow if you want to.


----------



## pleasants9 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks! but I dont have a truck to move it in and i have never smoked anything before so i wouldnt really know how to do it


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Are talking smoke to preserve or to eat this week? I don't know how to do it to preserve but for the cost of supplies and a 12 pack I will smoke it for you, maybe even make you the best smoked fish dip you ever had.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yepper....you just want some smoked fish, a few of us around here have a BGE...I'm sure you can find someone close to you that may help. When you get your smoked fish, you'll have to try this!!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/best-tuna-dip-recipe-119358/

try it, and you'll be buying your own smoker.....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*smoking mullet*

Got a bunch of mullet yesterday and decided to try smoking using a regular gas grill. Got some info off Google on how to use a gas grill for smoking and gave it a try this morning. Put some water in small aluminum foil pan, some hickory chips in another. both under the grate on top of the burners. Lowest I could control the temp was 300 degrees which is too much from what I have read. Fire control on lowest setting possible. Got some smoke but not enough. Needed more chips I guess. Cooked for about 1.5 hours. 

Used a little mustard and Slap Ya Mamma cajun seasoning, cooked the filets until they started curling up and meat was flakey. Grill on lowest setting possible. Turned out very tasty but will lighten up on the cajun a little next time. Color of filets were lighter than other smoked mullet I have seen, but this was probably due to lack of smoke. 

This was a first smoke cook for me so have a lot to learn. The results though were very tasty, but zesty, so tempered that with a light Coors.

I'm open to any tips from all you experte, receipes, etc. 

Lowe's has a nice little charcoal smoker for $69 I'm going to check out. It can be used as a grill too. For what I will probably do I don't need a smoker that cost's $hundreds!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*smoker*

Ended up buying an inexpensive charcoal smoker at Lower's, $69.00 and gave it a try. Turned out OK but learning how to do it right will take practice.

First smoke I had plenty of water, but the fire was not big enough and I didn't use enough wood. Took a lot longer to cook than the 1 1/2 to 2 hours I read about as about right. Temp was apparently too low. 
The taste was excellent. I just used a little olive oil first and springkled on some Slap Ya Mama cajun seasoning. But, the color turned out lighter than I would have liked since I didn't create enough sustaining smoke. 
Will go get some more mullet this week and have another shot at smoking.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

you dont add all the wood in the beginning u usually have to start some coals on the side about half way through and add them...u can use charcoal and wood and its better to use an apple, pecan or cherry for milder smoke flavor and u wanna keep it around 200 degrees (not more than 250) for about 3 hours you can also start out around 150 degrees for first hour and a half then bring it up to the 200 for last half of cooking internal temp of fish should be 165 degrees but i have never taken a temp with mine and they were great...ive never smoked mullet but have done spanish, speck trout, and bluefish all whole dressed and headless...adding a small amount of curry powder to your spice mix will decrease a strong fishy taste. This is a hot smoke method and fish are meant to be eaten within a few days if you want to smoke fish to preserve it you have to use a cold smoke methods which is more like 80 degrees for several days. First time i tried to smoke fish and did a bunch of spanish filets and had temp more like 250 the whole time and it only took them 2 hours they were more moist but still had good smoke taste and were delicious....search online too thats how i learned lots of good ideas out there


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks CreekLifeFL......your suggestions are just about what I had figured out to do on my next smoke attempt. No doubt my temp was too low....about 150-160 although stated at 210. Will build a bigger fire and use more wood whenthe coals burn down to good cooking. I used hickory since that's all I had.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

your welcome...Yeah some say the 150-160 is ok but u just gotta bring the temp up at the last half


----------

